# Help me out, how long does it last?



## stanson (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, I've been suffering from recurring dp/dr for over a year now. Glad I found this website as it has really helped me out knowing other people are going through the same thing.

The thing I am confused about is that in a lot of the discussions I have read on here, most people are describing their dp/dr as a long, constant state mind that may last for minutes, hours or even days. For me, it is nothing like this and mine comes on very suddenly for literally less than 10 seconds several times a week, it leaves as instantaneously as it comes. When it happens, I'm forced to stop what I'm doing and if somebody is talking to me, I can hear the words running together and not making sense. It feels like I have no control over my body (because it doesn't feel real) and I can't move. I don't recognise my surroundings which is the scariest part because I cannot physically comprehend what I am doing in this place; it feels like I've never been there, I don't recognise it, what the hell am I doing here? All of this happens within a space of about 10 seconds and then it feels like I 'snap' or 'jolt' out of it. I'm terrified that it might happen when I am driving (I am too young to learn to drive currently but I will be able to learn very shortly) because I am almost certain that if it were to happen when I was driving, I would lose control of the car.

So I was wondering if it is like this for other people? Does it last a long time for others or does anyone else only experience it in very short 'episodes'? Is it worth getting this checked out bearing in mind I have a history of depression but due to my age they just send me to CBT classes which are unhelpful?

Thanks


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Everyone human alive experiences it differently, some people will never have it as a disorder tho


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi!

In my case I had small strokes of dp/dr of one day of duration. After these strokes I had the big one, of years of duration.

Regards


----------



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

I know exactly what you're talking about..

when it hits me, I feel like... hmmm, i don't know, like as if someone had jumped out and scared me. It's like a jolt. I get disoriented and everything feels weird, talking to people doesn't feel right. It's terrible.

My DP is daily, and I feel it a good 80 percent of the day, maybe more... I just try to tell myself everything is fine. It's especially crappy when I'm at work, because I work in a restaurant.

Everyday I push myself, to not avoid things because of how I'm feeling.


----------



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

I get it while driving all the time. That's actually when I have DP the most.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

As seafoam said, everyone's different, no one can say this is how long you'll have the disorder. Try to focus on the good though, at least you're not having it chronically. That's a very good sign.


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

I have it solidly, 24/7. I try to keep myself as busy as possible so I am not constantly aware of it or thinking of it, as that is when I tend to stress myself out. What I would give for just 10 seconds a day, although it must be so unsettling for you when it happens. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

I felt that at the beginning of my dp brother, I know very well what you're talking about, when you stop and starts to distract you feel that jumped the body and took a shock, and at the same time your heart races and you tremble whole after this episode is the wave of very strong derealization, it takes a while to get through, I guarantee it will pass in a few months.


----------



## stanson (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses - I really appreciate it. Truly feel for anybody who suffers from prolonged periods of it; it's terrible. I blacked out from it once which was particularly scary but nothing like that has ever happened again although if it lasted longer I imagine it could.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had it for 4 years coming up any day now.

Never was abused as a child...

Never had any major psychological trauma...

Just did some meditation and went quite deep into it, had a major, scary as fuck panic attack then another one soon afterwards and ever since that day felt like my identity disappeared and the world felt totally surreal like nothing really exists, constant feeling of deadness, like I'm in a dream.

Been to 4-5 therapists, but they haven't really been able to address it.

I've kind of given up hope of changing it, it literally has been my default state for so long it's 'me' totally now, I can't remember what life was like without it.

It has it's advantages, such as being unaffected by emotionally damaging things to any great extent (I feel numb), also I don't think much about the past at all anymore. Also I stopped thinking so much, which used to drive me insane, now I'm just empty headed all day really. I'm also a nicer person because I dont bring up the past with people anymore.

I'm not sure if I even have 'dp/dr' anymore - I have NEVER experienced existential thoughts about the universe, never had another panic attack since the last one... what are the other symptoms again??

So yeah, having it for 10 seconds isn't DP as far as I'm concerned.

I just feel in a constant state of boredom from the second I wake up to the second I go to bed, every day feels exactly the same and I have no control over anything anymore.


----------



## Praise the Dawning (Nov 10, 2014)

It will last as long as you will let it. You alone have the power.


----------

